# When I mentioned an aversion to shaking hands with men



## PhotonGuy (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been called homophobic here before when I've mentioned an aversion to shaking hands with other men. I want to point out that it would be inaccurate to call me homophobic based on that. As I had pointed out it was men that I didn't like shaking hands with, not gays.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

What thread waa this? I feel like there is some context missing


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jan 28, 2018)

so your telling anyone who will listen your not homophobic but rather you have OCD ?  and this relates to martial arts how?


----------



## Buka (Jan 28, 2018)

I was actually thinking of that thread a week or so ago. These days I try to avoid shaking hands with anybody.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't have a problem shaking hands.....but I refuse to share an umbrella with another man.  Thats like Man Rule #27:  Thou Shall Not Share an Umbrella with Another Man.

Only one man alllowed under the umbrella!


----------



## Buka (Jan 28, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I don't have a problem shaking hands.....but I refuse to share an umbrella with another man.  Thats like Man Rule #27:  Thou Shall Not Share an Umbrella with Another Man.
> 
> Only one man alllowed under the umbrella!



There's actually a story behind that photo. Somebody asked the Marine if he could surreptitiously point to the moron in the room.


----------



## granfire (Jan 28, 2018)

Buka said:


> There's actually a story behind that photo. Somebody asked the Marine if he could surreptitiously point to the moron in the room.


But Trump isn't in the picture!


----------



## Buka (Jan 28, 2018)

granfire said:


> But Trump isn't in the picture!



I said moron, not the crazed uncle that lives in your attic.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 28, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I don't have a problem shaking hands.....but I refuse to share an umbrella with another man.  Thats like Man Rule #27:  Thou Shall Not Share an Umbrella with Another Man.
> 
> Only one man alllowed under the umbrella!


Sharing an umbrella is a big no-no.  Holding for someone is acceptable.  Like the Marine holding it for the president, the underbosses holding it for The Godfather, holding for the priest while he’s officiating (is that the right word?) a funeral, etc.

I remember sharing an umbrella with my father during a funeral a while back.  It just felt really weird.  And that’s my father of all people.  He insisted (it was his umbrella) and I wasn’t going to argue at that time and place.

There are very few things that are more unmanly than sharing an umbrella.  To be honest, I can’t think of any at the moment, but I’m sure there’s one or two.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 28, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I remember sharing an umbrella with my father during a funeral a while back. It just felt really weird. And that’s my father of all people. He insisted (it was his umbrella) and I wasn’t going to argue at that time and place.



I think there is an exception of the rule for Father and Son so you are ok....


----------



## Martial D (Jan 28, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've been called homophobic here before when I've mentioned an aversion to shaking hands with other men. I want to point out that it would be inaccurate to call me homophobic based on that. As I had pointed out it was men that I didn't like shaking hands with, not gays.



Maybe you were exposed to one too many 'handshake defenses' from old-school judo and aikido videos?


----------



## Anarax (Jan 28, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I don't have a problem shaking hands.....but I refuse to share an umbrella with another man.  Thats like Man Rule #27:  Thou Shall Not Share an Umbrella with Another Man.
> 
> Only one man alllowed under the umbrella!



Just as long as both aren't grabbing the shaft, of the umbrella, then I think it's fine.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 28, 2018)

Anarax said:


> Just as long as both aren't grabbing the shaft, of the umbrella, then I think it's fine.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 29, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Sharing an umbrella is a big no-no.  Holding for someone is acceptable.  Like the Marine holding it for the president, the underbosses holding it for The Godfather, holding for the priest while he’s officiating (is that the right word?) a funeral, etc.
> 
> I remember sharing an umbrella with my father during a funeral a while back.  It just felt really weird.  And that’s my father of all people.  He insisted (it was his umbrella) and I wasn’t going to argue at that time and place.
> 
> There are very few things that are more unmanly than sharing an umbrella.  To be honest, I can’t think of any at the moment, but I’m sure there’s one or two.



pulling guard.


----------



## granfire (Jan 29, 2018)

Buka said:


> I said moron, not the crazed uncle that lives in your attic.


I'd burn the house down...


----------

